# Code Revisions



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

What Plumbing code do you use? How often is it revised?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> What Plumbing code do you use? How often is it revised?


 
IL plumbing code has a newly finished revision. Of course, IL doesn't have the money to print it:laughing:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

UPC. about every three yrs. or so! i have a copy from 1994 which was my first code book to the present 2006 UPC.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Calif. Plumbing Code is based closely on the most recent UPC ( with matrix tables for applicability and changes). SO we are on the 2007 CA code based on 2006 UPC They generally pop out a new one every 3 years


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> IL plumbing code has a newly finished revision. Of course, IL doesn't have the money to print it:laughing:


 Is that available online?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Several versions of the City of Chicago code mostly, but I occasionally worked somewhere that used IL code, I always just did the job to Chicago code, never a problem.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Is that available online?


 
No. Bob, Kevin, and a few others just finished writing it this fall. Look for it in 2011.

Some highlights are : 
Pex will no longer need to be oversized
horizontal dry venting of FD's


----------



## Mockplumb (Dec 14, 2009)

*Gas Code*

I am looking for literature online on the national gas code. I am going to buy the book, but also like to look online when I have a question. Can anyone help me.

Thanks,
Chris Mock
http://www.mockplumbing.com


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> IL plumbing code has a newly finished revision. Of course, IL doesn't have the money to print it:laughing:


 They need to find more unlicensed guys doing work and fine them, its one sure fire way to help the funds.


----------



## Mockplumb (Dec 14, 2009)

*Louisiana or National Gas Code*

Does anyone know where I can find information on the internet on the national gas code?
Chris 
Mock Plumbing Repairs
http://www.mockplumbing.com


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mockplumb said:


> Does anyone know where I can find information on the internet on the national gas code?
> Chris
> Mock Plumbing Repairs
> http://www.mockplumbing.com


Google search NFPA 54. Register as a user on their site.(It's free) You can downoad a PDF of any NFPA code.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I really am a nice man. :whistling2:


:laughing: Now that's a classic.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I really am a nice man.:laughing:


A freakin legend in his own mind!:thumbup:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

State of Alaska uses the UPC and the Municipality of Anchorage, AK uses UPC and IFGC + their amendments. I think we're on the 2006 book but there all the same.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> They need to find more unlicensed guys doing work and fine them, its one sure fire way to help the funds.


I just saw this post.

The plumbing program has plenty of money and is around $200,000 in the black yearly. The problem is, our fine general assembly see that surplus and rolls it over to the general fund to support the big bucket of FAIL that is our state budget.


----------

